# Coffee table from the twisted mindset



## Brink (Feb 3, 2013)

Last November, I was home for a couple weeks (almost a month) with no shop time, courtesy of a hernia. 

I scoured google images hoping not to find what I was imagining. I wanted to come up with a unique project that would be a one of a kind. I jotted down some of my famous stick figure drawings, and thought about it some more.

Then I thought, this should be done with all hand tools.

Then I thought, what the heck, no modern adhesives. 

Then I thought, how about no adhesives.

Oh, idle time is a brutal demon...

[attachment=17961]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

Brink, Very cool and unique table. Beautiful wood and amazing use of joinery.


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2013)

[attachment=17697]

I had this slab of elm, started cutting it up with one of my recently refurbed saws.



[attachment=17698]



[attachment=17699]

I do like flattening boards


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2013)

Pics failed, dang!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, I like that a lot  Hence forth it should be known as the Brink Table.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice job Brink  Definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2013)

Is anyone seeing my pics? I post them, then they don't show on my screen.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

Brink said:


> Is anyone seeing my pics? I post them, then they don't show on my screen.



No I don't see them. I tried to edit but???? nothing. I am not the computer wizard- yutz would be a better description. Kevin will come along and maybe he can figure it out. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

It looks like some are seeing it. I'm not either though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

I only saw it on the FB pages


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

Wooooooooo I can see everything. Even stuff that isn't there  But I went to FB too.


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, thanks everyone for visiting my FB page.


----------



## Shop Dad (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a look at your FB and Etsy pages. Nice work Brink! That's some great craftsmanship.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't see the pics here, just on your fb page, cool work brinkster!


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks again. Silly forum runner let me down.


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't see the pics either. I feel so left out :huh:


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

phinds said:


> I don't see the pics either. I feel so left out :huh:



Sorry, they wouldn't load.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2013)

Brink, I went to your FB page and grabbed what I think is the picture you tried to upload, then I edited your post and uploaded it. Is that the right picture? If it is I understand now why you (nor I earlier) could upload it. You are saving your files as .png files sometimes, and out software does not allow .png files (because too many members want to use PNG avatars and they drive some people, like me, crazy). Use .jpg or something do not save you pics as .png.

Anyway if that's the table you're talking about it's a doosy. I love it - great imagination and execution.


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanx Kevin. Those the ones.

Funny thing, my phone takes jpg images. iPad just saves them, I can't change the files. When I checked my forum runner settings, I can select jpg or png. I always have jpg selected. Dunno how it changes.


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=17962]

Big DT's



[attachment=17963]

And big tenons


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=17964]



[attachment=17965]

And some angled mortises


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=17967]

Just a test pic


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=17968]

'nuther test


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2013)

Brink said:


> 'nuther test


Nice plane


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, thanks... My #6C with wrong knob and patched together tote. It's a user.


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=17985]



[attachment=17986]

Setting up an angled baseline.



[attachment=17987]


----------



## Brink (Feb 9, 2013)

[attachment=18035]

No adhesives. So I back beveled the tails, then wedged the pins in place with walnut wedges.



[attachment=18036]

Square pegs in round holes. Wedges and pegs to hold the tenons.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

I love knock-down designs. This isn't exactly knock-down friendly and not designed for that but it could be done. I like it. A lot.


----------



## Brink (Feb 9, 2013)

Not really a knock down, could be I guess, but once pegs are driven in, they don't like to come out.



[attachment=18050]

My build plans.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

If I even draw any plans they look similar to that also, but without so much of the details yours have.


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2013)

[attachment=18094]

Keeping with the no power tools, no adhesives idea, I went with raw linseed oil for the finish. 

First I lightly planed and scraped the surfaces. Some of the original saw marks are still visible.

After I applied a coat of oil, I would wet sand it with 320 grit, after it sat for 1/2 hour the excess was wiped off. One coat a week, this stuff takes a long while to cure.


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2013)

[attachment=18095]

After a month of curing and oiling. 

I think the slow cure rate allows the oil and wood to oxidize, enhancing the colors and grain.


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2013)

[attachment=18096]



[attachment=18097]



[attachment=18098]



[attachment=18099]

All done! We had a 50's degree weekend a couple weeks ago, so I put it outside for a little "sky dry", and let the suns rays help with the coloring.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 10, 2013)

imagination, quality, craftmanship, tallent. Just a few words that pop into my mind as I viewed this thread and a beautiful result.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

Great job Jon  Its the creativity and the total uniqueness that blows my mind.


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate all the nice comments.


----------



## Shop Dad (Feb 11, 2013)

Just beautiful Brink. Did you find the sun exposure made a noticeable change?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2013)

Shop Dad said:


> Just beautiful Brink. Did you find the sun exposure made a noticeable change?


Yeah it turned him into a silver back.  Oh, you mean the table.

Ok, back under my rock.


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2013)

Shop Dad said:


> Just beautiful Brink. Did you find the sun exposure made a noticeable change?



It's hard to say. Exposure to uv will make a difference, but it takes time. I should have oiled a piece of scrap and left it inside.



woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah it turned him into a silver back.  Oh, you mean the table.
> 
> Ok, back under my rock.



Those are blonde highlights....


----------

